

How many python programmers are there in the World today? - lifeisstillgood
http://www.gilesthomas.com/2013/06/how-many-python-programmers-are-there-in-the-world/

======
lifeisstillgood
The estimate here is 2-5million But boy that seems a _lot_ \- am I missing
something?

~~~
atmosx
Are you sure this is the No of python programmers???

To me sounds like the part of population who know how to write 'hello world'
in at least one programming language?!

